# CM before your BFP!?!



## MissyP

Hi everyone! Im hoping someone can give me any advice from past experiences. Im very new to all this. Me and my fiance arent necessarily ttc but we arent doing a whole lot to prevent it either. This month is the 1st month im having weird symptoms. i ovulated 12/31/14 we had sex every day in my fertile period and twice new years night which is when i ovulated. Im supposed to start my period next week on the 14th. Heres my symptoms by DPO

1-4dpo
I never dried up, when im usually dry up until the day before AF. My CM was watery and clear, almost like water. TMI...it would literally gush out alll the time.*

5dpo
During the morning i had the watery CM but near lunch time it became a thicker EWish with little white jelly balls (best way i can describe it) When i got home from work I Had what felt like growing pains in my thighs/hips & lower back. Lots of pain it was very hard to sleep.

6dpo
CM seems to have cleared up. I had a very sharp shooting pain that went from where i think my right ovary would be straight into my rib. Then had ovulation like cramps on and off the rest of the day on my right side. That night TMI.....im sorry...but after sex i had tons and tons and tons of milky white lotion-like discharge. He did not ejaculate in me so I know its not from him. This is what lead me to believe something was going on because ive NEVER experienced that before.. the discharge continued through out the night (no itch or burn so highly doubt infection). Woke up at 2am feeling wide awake.. couldnt go back 2 bed til 345am.*

7dpo
Woke up with the watery cm again, super tired. Probably from lack of sleep. Bloated, Crampy and gassy. Gross i know. Acne on neck and chest (never happens). By the time i got home from work i was exausted and very irritated for no reason at all. I had prickly feeling in my right nipple kind of felt like the prickling when your hand falls asleep. woke up again at 3 am wide awake after weird dream of my ex and fiance trying on Victorias Secret cologne together lol it was tough going back to sleep lol

8dpo*
Today! Watery CM & Im having a pinching feeling by right ovary.. i was super hungry when i got to work when usually i dont eat or get hungry til about 1pm.*

So far thats all i have...idk what to think!!!!


----------



## Ahughes

I had similar pains before I got my BFP. A few days past ovulation I was getting pains on both left and right side on and off. It was like shooting pains and I was constantly bloated. My chest also started hurting a few days after ovulation. Lastly, I noticed that I was more tired throughout the day and having a lot of vivid dreams. Good luck to you!! :) 

Edited: Oh, and my CM was heavy a few days after ovulation but dried up, which made me think I wasn't pregnant, but turns out I was!


----------



## MissyP

Congrats!!!! Im trying not to get my hopes up but iv never had this type of cm. It changes daily and im usually dry up til AF! Thank you so much for your reply! Really hoping this could be it but iv heard so many diff stories and symtoms..so its hard, i know everyone is different!!! What was the symptom that made you think "omg i have to be prego!" Lol?!


----------



## Ahughes

Thanks! :) The one thing that made me believe I was pregnant was the sore nipples (tmi, lol) but they started hurting right after ovulation. Then my chest started hurting as well. I'm small on top anyways and never have they hurt before. They also grew, so I know something was up when my A cup bras no longer fit lol. But, I would keep an eye on those pains and just see how often you get them. Mine would come and go on the sides which was something I never experienced before. Hopefully it means you'll get a BFP!


----------



## MissyP

Yeah i havnt had sore breast or anything...just one night when the right nip was tingly lol. Ugh i hate waiting... one more week!! If i get any stronger symptoms ill prob test 11-12dpo but for now just waitin 2 see if AF comes! Thanks girl!


----------



## venapols

Cm is very creamy in colour and lotiony in texture supposably due to excess cell growth in the cervix


----------



## Catiren

my cm consistency was all over the place. i didnt know what was going on, because it seemed like i kept ovulating over and over again on separate days. then again, i also had alot of cm and the consistency would change all in the same day, it would be ewcm then watery then thick then thin and it was changing everytime i went to go to the restroom. it'd change within an hour completely. this threw me off so i didnt suspect i was pregnant despite my boyfriend actually believing i was because my usual PMS symptoms were gone or exaggerated. he was right! all the tests i took at 8 dpo in the evening were positive!


----------



## MissyP

Thank you ladies so much!! I have some hope now:) @ Catrien thats exactly whats been going on with me! Yesterday at 8dpo i had cramping throughout the day but my cm kind of disappeared. I still had a wet feeling but it wasnt loads like previous days. I dont think i am pregnant though because i have no other symptoms. .my breast dont hurt..no nausea.. just the cm is something I've never had before &its wayyy to early to test i think... arghhh idk!


----------



## MissyP

UPDATE:*
Rest of 8dp
Very mild cramping with pulling sensation behind belly button...very weird feeling. Had a hard time sleeping. Woke up at 3am after another weird dream and had hard time falling back to sleep. I was wide awake.

9 dpo
Today... woke up energized. But had a couple new pimples :/ could be because AF is supposed to come on tues. I felt a little nausea this afternoon but i think it was because i was starving. Got a bacon cheese burger and it didnt taste good at all.. only ate a couple bites..my curly fries and ranch were amazing though!**My CM seems to have dried up its more of the thick white when i check. Not coming out like usual. No other symptoms... dont think this is my month.. if i did implant on 6 dpo when i was havin sharp O pains, i would think id have a little more symptoms then this.. but i could be wrong.. just patiently waiting for that I HAVE TO BE PREGNANT symptom haha. Not testing until i miss a period!


----------



## MissyP

Actually there might be another symptom but then again i could just be SS. For the last couple days i have had a very runny/stuffy nose and sneezing like CRAZY. At LEAST 15 times a day. My co-workers even stopped saying "bless you" lol i I know this isnt a great prego sign but kind of out of the blue for me!


----------



## HorrorFan88

I had lotiony cm before I got my bfp (didn't test till 5 days late) other symptoms were bloating, no cramps (except for maybe a tiny pinch here and there), sore boobs and gassy.


----------



## MissyP

Sooo i am now 12 dpo. I am still sneezing and stuffed up.. iv had headaches and a migraine last night. But other than that, NOTHING. Usually before AF I get cramps 2 days prior, break out w at least 2 big zits and watery EWish CM. But i have none of that. Kind of disappointing. AF is due in 2 days. Dont think this is my month.


----------



## MissyP

Thank you for the reply! Im beginning to doubt this is it for me.


----------



## NinjaPanda

Before my bfp, I had watery cm. I also had twinges in my lower abdomen, sore boobs, nausea, and hot flashes.... Oh, the hot flashes!


----------



## MissyP

Congrats on your BFP:)) Hope to get one soon! 2 more days seems so far away!


----------



## MissyP

So af is due tomorrow. Last night i had intense pain in my lower back right above my left butt cheek.... it was shooting pain down my thigh. Today its still sore, hurts to walk. I have no idea what it could be but this to is another thing iv NEVER experienced before. I have some pulling in my abdomen also.. i couldnt reach my cervix. I had clear cm on finger when i checked CP TMI SORRY. I have no sign of AF.


----------



## MissyP

Welll ladies todays the day AF is supposed to come.. but nothing yet. Its usually spotting when i wake up then in full effect by noon. Im going to try and test tomorrow morning if i dont start today.. but im extremely nervous... i might wait a couple more days just in case. Dont want to be disappointed by taking it to early or have af arrive a little late. Its not normal for it to be late but ive been anxious and heard worrying to much can delay it. Last night i was having pinching in my lower abdomen and minor back pain. This morning i felt a little wet, did a cervix check..it was a little lower then yesterday, closed and soft still. Also had clear sticky cm while checking. Im going to try and relax today. Stop the SS and just wait it out. Next time i get on here will be to tell you if AF arrived or if i get a BFP! Thank you all for the support &#9825;


----------



## baby D

Good luck, hun! All sounds promising!


----------



## MissyP

I know i said next time i get on here would be to update if i had AF or BFP but i figured i would update by saying AF didnt show yesterday! BUT the sides of my boobs are sore and im getting a milky watery then sometimes changes to clear discharge. My lower back was sore yesterday also. Kind of felt like UTI sharp pains.. i woke up at 3am very horny and wide awake.... it was very odd lol. But like iv said i usually get clear CM before AF so im confused and scared to test... if AF doesnt make her appearance today or tomorrow i will test sat morning.. by then i should have a deffinate BFP if not then ill be expecting a late AF. My hopes are still high. Im not out just yet. Thanks again for the support!! Wish me luck!! :)


----------



## allforthegirl

Did you get your BFP???


----------



## MissyP

I waited til this morning... 18 dpo and a BFN. Just expecting a really late period. My breast started to get sore around 14dpo (day of missed period) and is still currently sore. Still pretty dry cm. No other symptoms. So i have no idea whats goin on. I would think id have a bfp by now.


----------

